# SGTP February FundRaiser Shoot, Feb 11th



## Jake Allen (Jan 31, 2017)

Please plan to come on down to Ellaville to SGPT for the second shoot of the season.

Location: 154 Poole Road
Ellaville, Ga 31806

Course: 25 3D targets creatively set in a course through the woods.
Maybe an iron man course too.

Primitive Skills Demonstration: Andy Gurley and Roger Sinyard will be showing how to make fire with primitive tools and set ups.

Lunch: Anthony Wall, aka Muddyfoots, will be cooking trimmed Pork Spare Ribs.
Sides will include Macaroni and Cheese, Baked Beans and Slaw.
Gonna be a good dinner.

Bow Making: Bring A Stave and we have everything else, including in-valuable help, aka Hatchett Bow Dan

Fund Raiser: Every 2 years we try to raise a little extra funds for the club. We are real good with the funds), (tight),
 but have purchased a new Band Saw, added a place for Staves and Storage and have a few more improvements to make. We appreciate the help.
There will be quite a few items on the table, and we will appreciate any donations you would care to bring.

Shooting will start by 8 am, and continue all day.

Plenty of places to camp, (no charge), come on down as early as Friday, and stay until Sunday.

Good folks, good times, and a good cause.

Pictures of some of the items that have already been donated, included a fine painting by Dan Spiers, and a bamboo quiver made by Barry Duke.

Ya'll come, please!

If you have any questions, please ask away.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a fine 58" Browning recurve to donate if someone could twist up a dacron string to go with it would be good. I don`t have one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2017)

robert carter said:


> I have a fine 58" Browning recurve to donate if someone could twist up a dacron string to go with it would be good. I don`t have one.



I got yo string swamper.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 2, 2017)

10-4


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 4, 2017)

Planning on heading down Friday evening to meet up with my parents. See y'all there!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 5, 2017)

Great see you then.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 5, 2017)

Me and Wander plan on being there Friday night also Donnie.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 8, 2017)

good deal


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 9, 2017)

We will plan on eating close to noon. Right before, we want to say a few words to honor our friend, Roger. Anyone wishing to participate, please feel welcome.
Around 2pm, we are planning to line up and shoot an arrow in Roger's memory. Please feel free to join in. If you have a special arrow, bring it please.

Thanks


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 10, 2017)

Sounds like a good day me and Will, will be coming down.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2017)

I am planning on riding down with Andy in the morning...if I can get up early enough.


----------



## RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

It was a great time with a great turnout!!!
As for the food, awesome!  And those ribs, outstanding!!
Dan, I truly appreciate all of your help.
Thanks to all for everything.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 13, 2017)

Best people in the world, best food,targets to shoot at...My favorite group to shoot with. RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 14, 2017)

Had a great time and thanks to SGTP


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 14, 2017)

I had a great time at the shoot. It had been way to long since I had been there. It was a "Challenging" course and the food was amazing. Can't wait until the next one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 14, 2017)

Fellowship and food don't get any better. Thanks to all who attended and helped make it that way.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2017)

Good people, Good food, Good times


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2017)

Bufford is cooking his World Famous Chicken next month


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2017)

Good time, good food.  Had to be alot of funds raised w the big turnout.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 14, 2017)

My mother has quit taking her meds and forgets to eat so I have to stay close to home.  Wish I could have made it.  Who ended up with RC's Browning bow and how much did it bring?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2017)

Here's my pics from Saturday....great turn out and excellent fund raiser for our club.Thank you to all who had a hand it making it happen!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2017)

2nd batch


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2017)

Good stuff Tomi Lee


----------

